# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin hỏi các bác về BOB E-cut 4 Axis USB cho Mach3

## hardfarmer

Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ về Card E-cut 4 trục nối qua cổng USB. Hiện tại tôi đã chuẩn bị được các thứ như sau:
- Alpha step 911+driver (3 trục XYZ) chạy nguồn AC
- Trục thứ tư dùng động cơ bước hiệu NIDEC (hình như driver dùng nguồn 24V)
Vậy tôi cần phải mua thêm nguồn 24V nữa phải không các bác?
Bác nào đã dùng BOB này xin chỉ dẫn cách nối dây được không các bác?
Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## ahdvip

alpha step vexta thì anh xài 5V là đủ rồi, tại em đọc sơ qua thì nó có sơ đồ cho 5V và 24V. Anh up thử cho em coi vài cái hình đi, em có thấy cái hình nào đâu

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con BOB ECUT bác lưu ý phải đấu nguồn cả +5v và GND vào chân GND và 5v hàng đối diện với chỗ cắm USB thì nó mới chạy được drive. Mặc dù trên sơ đồ nó ghi là 5v out ?. Có một vài anh em nóng ruột chạy không được đưa luôn nguồn 24v vào đó, và đã hỏng. Bản chất của nó để "nuôi" con opto đi qua một điện trở 220 hoặc 330 ôm tùy loại, vậy nên chỉ được phép đấu 5v, nếu lớn hơn cần thêm điện trở bên ngoài.

----------


## hardfarmer

Chào bác, vậy BOB này có cần mua thêm nguồn nữa không nhỉ? Hôm trước tôi cắm cap USB nối với máy tính, khi thực hiện lệnh di chuyển X,Y,Z thì thấy đèn nháy liên tục, tức là đã có tín hiệu đầu ra mà. 3 bộ alpha step 911 dùng nguồn AC, còn bộ cho trục A chắc vẫn phải mua thêm nguồn. 


> Con BOB ECUT bác lưu ý phải đấu nguồn cả +5v và GND vào chân GND và 5v hàng đối diện với chỗ cắm USB thì nó mới chạy được drive. Mặc dù trên sơ đồ nó ghi là 5v out ?. Có một vài anh em nóng ruột chạy không được đưa luôn nguồn 24v vào đó, và đã hỏng. Bản chất của nó để "nuôi" con opto đi qua một điện trở 220 hoặc 330 ôm tùy loại, vậy nên chỉ được phép đấu 5v, nếu lớn hơn cần thêm điện trở bên ngoài.

----------


## haianhelectric

Mạch này phải cấp nguồn ngoài vào thì outputs mới có 5V. Trước mình đã cháy một bộ do đưa cả 24 và 5V vào nên tèo.
Cụ thể phải đưa 24VDC vào chân như hình sau:

 thì nó mới có điện áp xuất ra 5V.
Còn theo như hình trên của bạn thì làm sao mà đưa được nguồn 5V vào:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mình vẫn chạy theo cách mình làm và nó ổn định. Bây giờ nhìn lại  mới thấy mình hồ đồ... để tối về thử phát xem sao...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chào bác, vậy BOB này có cần mua thêm nguồn nữa không nhỉ? Hôm trước tôi cắm cap USB nối với máy tính, khi thực hiện lệnh di chuyển X,Y,Z thì thấy đèn nháy liên tục, tức là đã có tín hiệu đầu ra mà. 3 bộ alpha step 911 dùng nguồn AC, còn bộ cho trục A chắc vẫn phải mua thêm nguồn.


 Chắc chắn phải thêm nguồn bác ạ. để tối em ktra lại, *khả năng* chỉ cần nguồn 24v là ok..
 Nguồn này cho nó gọn gàng và chuyên nghiệp. dòng 2.1A, hàng nhật, nợ bác cái hình thật :

----------


## suu_tam

Bác ngoc anh ơi phải cho điện theo sơ đồ vào kia cơ.

Cái con card của em là hỏng, hỏng từ lúc đầu tiên chưa cắm gì nó đã thế. Còn không thể nào đấu sai điện được.
Từ mấy diễn đàn của thằng tàu (bọn làm card đó) nó bảo cắm điện 36V vào vô tư mặc dù chỉ ghi điện 24V.

----------


## hardfarmer

Bác inbox cho giá cái nguồn nhé.


> Chắc chắn phải thêm nguồn bác ạ. để tối em ktra lại, *khả năng* chỉ cần nguồn 24v là ok..
>  Nguồn này cho nó gọn gàng và chuyên nghiệp. dòng 2.1A, hàng nhật, nợ bác cái hình thật :

----------


## ahdvip

> Chắc chắn phải thêm nguồn bác ạ. để tối em ktra lại, *khả năng* chỉ cần nguồn 24v là ok..
>  Nguồn này cho nó gọn gàng và chuyên nghiệp. dòng 2.1A, hàng nhật, nợ bác cái hình thật :


hàng cũ hay mới vậy anh, cho em cái giá xem

----------

lapngon

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hàng tháo máy em ạ. 450k/chiếc

----------


## hardfarmer

> Hàng tháo máy em ạ. 450k/chiếc


Đặt hàng bác nhé, bác gửi giúp qua gò Đống Đa tôi qua lấy nhé.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vâng, em nhớ rồi. Bác cứ yên tâm mai là có hàng

----------

